# How much gas?



## 99431 (May 27, 2006)

Hi all,

We're off on our first longish trip - 6 weeks in Spain & Portugal. The Trigano Tribute has been tested over a few weekends, work is behind us and so off we go ....

One thing that I'm not sure about is the supply of gas. We have 2x6kg Calorgas Propane cylinders, and I'm not sure how long they'll last. I know it depends on all sorts of factors, but can someone give me a few hints, please? Is it plenty, or do we have to be *really* careful?

I'm pretty sure we won't be able to refill them outside the UK, so when they empty, they're empty 'til we get back. What do other people do on long trips?

I've had a look at the Gaslow systems, which I think you can fill at petrol stations with autogas. What's the feeling on these? Good, bad, worthwhile?

Any help would be gratefully received, soonish please - we're leaving on Thursday.

TIA


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Alhough I've not done it myself, yet, I understand that Gaslow is the way to go. The only problem is that there's a shotage of bittles? Or should that be easing now? Have a search through the forum for *Gaslow*

A number of people here 'do' Spain a lot, and will no doubt be along soon to give you specific advice. I understand you can get the Spanish equivalent to the Calor bottles, together with the regulator.

>> LOOK HERE << for instance

Gerald


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

We have a 6kg Gaslow refillable and a 6kg Calor Gas set up at the moment. We use the refillable until this runs low, we than have the Calor bottle as a back up in case we are not near to an Autogas point here in the UK. We eventually will have another Gaslow bottle fitted and do away with the Calor, it is quite an outlay to begin with but you will eventually recoup the expence, plus the Gaslow bottles can be taken out and fitted to another vehicle. Cost wise in the West London area we pay about £14:50 for a Calor Gas 6kg refill. A 6kg fill of Autogas costs just over £5 in the UK and about £3:50 in France and Belgium where the current price of Autogas is 44 - 46 cents.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi can't comment on Belgium but the cheapest LPG we found in France two weeks ago was 62 cent at a Carrefour, (about 48p) and the dearest 77 cents, its dearer than in the UK.

Olley


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Jon2000 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We're off on our first longish trip - 6 weeks in Spain & Portugal. The Trigano Tribute has been tested over a few weekends, work is behind us and so off we go ....
> 
> ...


Well how long is a piece of string? I have just done 5 weeks in Norway and a week in UK on one bottle (2.75kg) camping gaz and its not yet empty but I have heard people who get through a large calor bottle a fortnight. I only use gas for cooking and a kettle. My heating is diesel and I have a compressor fridge. When I had a Romahome with a 3w ay fridge, a hob and grill and propex heating a gaz bottle would last about 2 weeks if we had used the heater.

At least when one bottle runs out you will know how carefully to use the other. I think you have left it too late to worry about Gaslow just go and enjoy and if it gets cold...snuggle.

Regards Frank


----------



## 89682 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi Jon2000

Some Repsol filling stations in Spain sell auto gas, but not many, so even if you had a gaslow system you might still struggle. However in Portugal, at least on the Algarve gas is readily available. If you look at this post, especially the directions given by Don Madge, you will be okay. That's assuming you intend going to the Algarve!

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-17239-portugal.html+lpg

Regards

Herman


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Just done `13 weeks in France and reckon we used £14 of gas with the Gaslow system


----------



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

my Gaslow system has two 6kg bottle and on its first fill took 25 litres at a Shell autogas fill station


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Hmmnn. That's a worryingly large amount. Had you actually run out of both cylinders before you refilled?

I wonder how accurate is the 80% fill valve.

Dave


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

This is maybe a stupid question, but does LPG burn the same as propane/butane?? i.e. is it safe to use on standard mh appliances.

Also, do you fill the gaslow bottles while they are connected to the mh or do you have to take them out to fill them?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Shane,

LPG IS propane/butane, in a mix that varies with season and country due to a compromise between cost and vapour pressure near freezing.

If you have a filler kit with the Gaslow refillable (highly recommended to avoid forecourt staff throwing a wobbly having been brainwashed by Calor), then, yes, you leave the bottles in situ.

Dave


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

What kind of price roughly are you looking at for 2 bottles, regulator and filling kit??

Reason I ask is I was going to go calor on the new one, but it may be worth the extra investment to get cheaper gas.


----------



## 100040 (Jul 14, 2006)

Hi
We have just done three weeks in Europe. I had 2x13kg propane bottles with me. We didn't use one! We did a lot of cooking(cadac) but didn't need to use heating and only heated water occasionally. We were on sites and used facilitys. My van,Adria Coral has been out on hire for 14 days since and is still on the original bottle we took with us.

Hope this helps.

Affordable luxury motorhome hire


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Say £250 for a ballpark figure
http://www.gaslow.co.uk/pages/products.htm

There is shedloads about them on MHF. If you are doing it solely for economic reasons, you had better do a lot of skiing holidays from your motorhome. The reason most people have them is convenience.

Dave


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Mine cost £450 fitted with 2 full 11 kg bottles. Since April it has paid for itself and now I am on a winner. 3 weeks UK & 1 week in France I used £6.75 in gas - water heater was on most of the time and Edwina cooked every day in France

Dave

656


----------



## Wilbur (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re How much Gas*

I have just returned from Russia & Ukraine and one 11kg (German) cylinder lasted me 40 days using it for heating water for showers (2 people) Large frig & Deep freeze, cooking but no heating. We were wild camping most of the time so could not rely on elec. Going thro Norway & Finland we found the Gaslow 11kg cylinder lasted 30 days wild camping.

Read about my experience with Gaslow http://motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-18092-gaslow.html

Wilbur


----------



## 100547 (Aug 15, 2006)

hi all, were intending to go to spain some time soon, i thought calor was available over there? as we will be there for quite a while should we think about gaslow? thanks astra.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

656 said:


> Mine cost £450 fitted with 2 full 11 kg bottles. Since April it has paid for itself and now I am on a winner. 3 weeks UK & 1 week in France I used £6.75 in gas - water heater was on most of the time and Edwina cooked every day in France
> 
> Dave
> 
> 656


How can you have recouped £450 in fitting charges on only a few months?

To do this you must have SAVED around £100 to £150 per month which means you must have used around £300 to £400 of gas per month.

I find you assertion amazing.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*6 x 2 kg cylinders*



DABurleigh said:


> Hmmnn. That's a worryingly large amount. Had you actually run out of both cylinders before you refilled?
> 
> I wonder how accurate is the 80% fill valve.
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave

That is about the correct amount of gas to fill them. The 6 x 2kg = 12 kg.. Roughly 2 litres per kilogram is 24 litres.

The Gaslow cylinders are marketed as 6kg when they are full. At 6 kg they are full only to 80%.

If you filled the cylinders to the brim they would hold roughly 7 kg/14 litres.

Rapide561


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gaslow*

Hi Shane

I have 2 x 11 kg Gaslow cylinders on the Kontiki. I am still hoping to make your first aid meet - even if only for one night. You are quite welcome to have a look at the set up etc. I am sure Oscar will allow it!

We will know if we are going on Tuesday this week.

Rapide561


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Quite. I did the same sum. But a litre more than this was put in and it is rare for someone to have two cylinders absolutely empty, hence my querying it.

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gaslow*

Hi Dave

If the 2 cylinders were bone dry and filled with 25 litres, then in theory they would be full to 85% ish.

On the other hand, maybe they were filled with 24 and a little bit, which the poster has rounded up.

I think we need a tad more info but, if 25 litres were used, then there is a concern with over filling.

Rapide561


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I got 2 x 6kg gaslow fitted at Shepton recently with automatic changeover. Cost £465 including fitting. Only got it for ease as I get older. As I am due to retire again next year am trying to make life as painless as possible as I get older.
Ian


----------



## bar (Aug 6, 2005)

*how much gas?*

Hi we are going for 6 weeks Spain ? Portugal leaving 4th Oct.

We looked at both Gaslow and MTH systems at Shepton Mallet and had one 11kg MTH system installed. We chose it for a few reasons over the Gaslow. One important factor is that MTH bottles have a safety valve in the bottle whic I am told ensures that no liquid gas can trave through the pipe and into the appliance.
When stayingyon a campsite in Spain or Portugal and being dependant on non refillable gas bottles you can hire a gas bottle probably on your campsite ( if using campsites) or local gas supplier, and use it whilst staying in the area and then get a refund on the bottle when moving on. By the way not far from Olhao ( Algarvae) there is a company which can refill nearly any bottle you might have.
We reckon that 24hour fridge and cooking will use approx .5 kilos a day 3.5 kgs per week.

Whilst exchange gas bottles are readily available in France and Portugal, Spain has very strict regulation and you have to locate a main depot ( usually large towns/cities) Repsol is the most well known brand but you won't find bottles on their forecourts as you would in the other EEEC countries.

Website for MTH is www.mthautogas.co.uk the owners are Richard and Marika both of whom are very helpful and are base in Glocs.

Hope this is of some use. Barry


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Barry,

What were the other reasons for preferring MTH over Gaslow?

No liquid would reach the appliances in the Gaslow system either. One should close the cylinder valve when filling anyway, but even if you don't the regulator Gaslow supplies has an overpressure valve that will operate at that time.

Incidentally, while talking about valves in gas filling systems, I think I ought to award a prize for anyone who can tell me how many such valves are in their system ....

As a starter for ten, who reckons the filling pipe stays full of liquid LPG and why, or why not?



Dave


----------



## bar (Aug 6, 2005)

*Dave other reasons for choosing MTH*

Hi Dave, been a bit busy with visitors. The sales staff at Gaslow stand at Shepton didn't inspire the same confidence as the MTH stand. They said there was a shortage of cylinders. There were rumours abounding ( not from the MTH people who scruplously avoided any critism of their competetiors) about difficulties etc. So in summary, I suppose my decision was made on confidence in the sales staff.
MTH's credit card machine wasn't working before he fitted our system and I asked" what will we do now?" and he replied, " ring me on Monday when you get home and pay over the phone."
Don't know the answer to your valve count, assume the gas in the nozzle oxidises. I have been told that the major combustion points during that process are in the centre of the cloud not at the nozzle end or the outer limit due to not sufficient oxygen and too much oxygen respectively. 
Very glad to have further instruction, so fire ahead.

Bar


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

djchapple said:


> How can you have recouped £450 in fitting charges on only a few months?
> 
> I find you assertion amazing.


I am glad your amazed, my daily task is done  How could I save so much? Easy, I full time in mine and have the fridge on gas most of the time and the water heater on most of the time and the heater when i feel cold, especially first thing in the morning. I really dont bother about how much I use. I used a 6kg calor bottle in less than a week (refill cost me £16) before I got the Gaslow system. My system has been in for over 6 months now, and has definately paid for its self in that time. It's more the convenience than the savings as far as I am concerned - although the savings are considerable.

Dave

656


----------



## 101207 (Oct 1, 2006)

Dave, maybe you can answer me a question.

I'm about to refit my tired old tranny to a more fulltime setup.

One of the things I want to replace is the gas system, while I'm at it I will fit a new cooker, water heater and fridge.

I'm not comfortable with doing this myself (don't wanna gas myself or blow myself up).

Do you (or anyone esle) know of a company or person who is qualified and capable of fitting both the gaslow system and plumbing in my new appliances?

Thanks in advance.


----------

